# World Wonders e-liquid from Vape King



## toke (13/2/15)

went to vape king this past weekend and picked up a few things (appart from a mech mod that lasted a day, damn clones haha) i picked up a very nice bottle of juice. and i must say im super impressed by it! world wonders e-liquid and the flavour is called COLOSSUS. i have no info on who makes these juices or where they come from, and the only info on the bottle is an email address 
info@ww-vape.com

i paid around R160 for 30ml and im SUPER IMPRESSED!
after exclusivly vaping cuttwood and kings crown for the past month im shocked to find a juice this good for that price. sure it comes in a cheap (NOT childproof) plastic bottle with a cheap printed label. the juice itself is amazing! 

on the bottle its described as:
a complex blend of rich nutty desert flavours

its definitely a very smooth and desserty type flavour. very well rounded, and VERY dark. has a bit of a tobacco taste. and not sweet like your other dessert juices. perhaps somewhere between VM coffee and VM Ry4? 

all i can say is if you are in pretoria (its not on the vape king website and im not sure if they stock this range at all the vape kings) pick up a bottle! for the price you cant go wrong. and debbie will even let you sample the full range (the other flavours are great 2!)

if i compare it to a high end juice like cutwood boss reserve (R250 - R300) and i give that a 9/10
i would say this juice comes at a 6 or 7 out of 10.
 try it guys!

but dont buy it all.. im gonna need some more real soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/2/15)

Colossus is an almost EXACT clone of Kings Crown The King, but has a little more throat hit. Very nice.

Stonehenge is a different story. Unfortunately, its just another RY4 concentrate based RY4 with perfumy/turkish delight overtones(Overflavoured perhaps?). If RY4 double or asian/ VK4 / CV RY4's your thing then you might like it. Try before you buy.


----------



## saiman (13/2/15)

I am in Jhb and Id love to buy this. Someone help?


----------



## toke (13/2/15)

debbie from vape king, i dont have her number on hand. but grab it from the website


----------



## saiman (15/2/15)

Thanks toke. I need to get my hands on this


----------



## Ashley A (15/2/15)

@saiman get me a bottle of Colussus in 12mg too please when you go. Will give you the cash.


----------



## saiman (15/2/15)

Hehehehehe. I think we both MUST have this. Sure no problem bro but I think the Fourways branch doesnt have it


----------



## Dassie (15/2/15)

toke said:


> went to vape king this past weekend and picked up a few things (appart from a mech mod that lasted a day, damn clones haha) i picked up a very nice bottle of juice. and i must say im super impressed by it! world wonders e-liquid and the flavour is called COLOSSUS. i have no info on who makes these juices or where they come from, and the only info on the bottle is an email address
> info@ww-vape.com
> 
> i paid around R160 for 30ml and im SUPER IMPRESSED!
> ...


My buddy makes this. He is not in the country at the moment so I will provide some more info. He has been at this for a few months now and has some really amazing juices coming up. Not ready for production yet, but close. The VK availability has only been to get some feedback, hence the cheap labels, etc. This stuff is awesome though. Haven't met anyone who didn't like Colossus once they tried it. Watch this space! I love supporting local juice makers. Especially when it's the good stuff 

EDIT: also just to mention, it wasn't created as a clone of anything and while we know it about the similarities with the Kings Crown juice, that was coincidental

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (15/2/15)

Dassie said:


> My buddy makes this. He is not in the country at the moment so I will provide some more info. He has been at this for a few months now and has some really amazing juices coming up. Not ready for production yet, but close. The VK availability has only been to get some feedback, hence the cheap labels, etc. This stuff is awesome though. Haven't met anyone who didn't like Colossus once they tried it. Watch this space! I love supporting local juice makers. Especially when it's the good stuff
> 
> EDIT: also just to mention, it wasn't created as a clone of anything and while we know it about the similarities with the Kings Crown juice, that was coincidental


When is your buddy back or where can I buy some juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (15/2/15)

saiman said:


> When is your buddy back or where can I buy some juice?


Should be back this week. Will get him to post an update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (15/2/15)

Yeah about that ! I have not had the opportunity of sampling very many high end juices but this.Colossus is a bleeding good juice. I still taste it just thinking about it. It wets my coils, if you know what im talking about.

As it states on the labels, as it is in taste and TH is very good, 
I will never forget the sweating this juice maker went through when he brought it to me, that is determination to bring a premium quality juice to the playing fields at a very good price, it is something to behold ladies and gentlemen.
Try it, you wont be dissapointed

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (16/2/15)

Yep, sorry guys. Only available at Vape King PTA at the moment. Soon to be released to all Vape King branches and agents.

We did a little test run to see what the feedback is and it seems to be good 

Labels will change to a better looking one soon as well.

In the mean time feel free to drop by and pick some up. Limited quantities available until next batch is released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (16/2/15)

BoogaBooga said:


> Yep, sorry guys. Only available at Vape King PTA at the moment. Soon to be released to all Vape King branches and agents.
> 
> We did a little test run to see what the feedback is and it seems to be good
> 
> ...


Please can I pay for 3 and collect this week?


----------



## BoogaBooga (16/2/15)

You are welcome to. I will keep the aside and let Debbie know you are coming around. Would you like 6mg or 12 mg?


----------



## saiman (16/2/15)

2x 12mg; 1 x 6mg if possible. I dont mind paying immediatelly but cant say exactly which day I can pick up. Thanks so much. Im quite excited


----------



## BoogaBooga (16/2/15)

saiman said:


> 2x 12mg; 1 x 6mg if possible. I dont mind paying immediatelly but cant say exactly which day I can pick up. Thanks so much. Im quite excited



No Problem.

Keeping them aside for you. No need to pay now. you can pay when you pick them up. Debbie is here everyday


----------



## saiman (16/2/15)

BoogaBooga said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Keeping them aside for you. No need to pay now. you can pay when you pick them up. Debbie is here everyday


Hooray thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (17/2/15)

*@ BoogaBooga*

Could you please keep one 12mg for me as well? I will pick it up during the week.

Thanks


----------



## BoogaBooga (17/2/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> *@ BoogaBooga*
> 
> Could you please keep one 12mg for me as well? I will pick it up during the week.
> 
> Thanks




@Junkdoggy. No problem. Already moved to the drawer waiting for your pickup


----------



## Junkdoggy (17/2/15)

Thanks a stack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (17/2/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> Thanks a stack.


@BoogaBooga , please remember that when I come to pick up my juice, I also use the handle "Junkdoggy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## saiman (17/2/15)

Hi all. So I picked up two bottles of Colossus and one bottle of White Wall today. Wow really top notch juices. BTW VK PTA rocks. Albeit it is far from me its such a friendly, helpful and pleasing atmosphere. I need to come there more often. Thanks again Debbie


----------



## BoogaBooga (17/2/15)

Glad you like it @saiman. You are welcome anytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/2/15)

And I got mine in my pocket steeping and waiting for my new mod to come so I can try this subohm. Smells so good though.

Thanks for picking 1up for me @saiman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Junkdoggy (18/2/15)

Pick my Colossus up about an hour ago. Well I have a new favorite. This stiff is nice. Just wish I could get my hands on that Colossus Private Reserve. That smells even better. Thanks Debbie at VK Pretoria.

*@BoogaBooga *
Thanks Mate. Please let me know when the Colossus Private Reserve is in production and ready for commercial sale. Colossus is already a winner. But I think the Colossus Private Reserve is going to be The King of Kings*.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

I got my Sigelei 100w+ bright and early this morning from @JakesSA and filled up the subtank with the RBA and boy am I liking the juice. Trying to figure out the sweet spot though in flavour and intensity because, boy does this combo kick but the flavour, mmmmm.....

That private reserve in 6mg sounds like a plan for the next purchase


----------



## Junkdoggy (18/2/15)

As far as i know the private reserve is aged in wisky barels.

It smells so good it makes me thirsty. Think I will have a nice glass of whiskey and a bit of Colossus this afternoon.


----------



## ESH (18/2/15)

Hi All.
I'm back is SA and wasn't quite ready for this, the cat being out of the bag and all that. I'm still busy getting the production facilities up to speed and should be ready by mid to late march.
Once everything is sorted out I'll be doing a proper launch with sample packs and a website etc.

My intention is to make a locally produced premium quality e-liquid, thanks for the feedback, all your input is appreciated, please give more.
Often after eating or drinking something particularly yummy I find myself thinking "I wonder if I could vape that" and that is where most of my flavour ideas originate.
I do not intend to clone any of the available flavours but I do take flavour notes and nuances from liquids that I like and bring these into the flavours that I create, good taste is just that "Good Taste" and with that, just as in cooking or baking, similar flavour profiles will emerge.

I will be making another small test batch of Colossus today (100 bottles), I'm still waiting for the production labels and really battling with the bottles, so for now I'll have to use the local bottles and laser printed labels, but the juice will be the same. After some steeping they will be ready in about 2 to 3 weeks.

Kind Regards
Erich

PS: All WW-Vape e-liquids are pre steeped

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Junkdoggy (18/2/15)

Thanks Erich. I cant wait.


----------



## Dassie (18/2/15)

ESH said:


> Hi All.
> I'm back is SA and wasn't quite ready for this, the cat being out of the bag and all that. I'm still busy getting the production facilities up to speed and should be ready by mid to late march.
> Once everything is sorted out I'll be doing a proper launch with sample packs and a website etc.
> 
> ...


Whohoo! It's alive! I have been a test pilot for this stuff for a few months now, and it is amazing! Well done bud!


----------



## kingcanfly (18/2/15)

Dude!!! Love that colossus and aurora stuff mate. Want more!! Need more!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (23/2/15)

I reallised another taste-a-like to the Colossus. This tasted so much like something I've vaped before and I remembered what finally.

I re-ordered VM Legends Monroe and decided to try the VM Legends Dean, the latter ended up too strong for me and gave me a headache when I vaped too much of it but it tasted good. So I mixed the Dean with the Monroe 50/50 and that is the same taste I get from this.

Just some useless info but I was quite intrigued when I finally reallised where I know this taste from.


----------



## Dassie (17/5/15)

Revived: I haven't been very active (damn work stuff ), but thought I would come of of "hiding" for this one. World Wonders is live and better than ever. @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom recently did an excellent review and I just wanted to throw my weight behind this. These juices are premium and world class. VK stocks them at the moment. I love that more and more South African juices are becoming available that compares and in many cases kick the imported stuffs butts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Dassie said:


> Revived: I haven't been very active (damn work stuff ), but thought I would come of of "hiding" for this one. World Wonders is live and better than ever. @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom recently did an excellent review and I just wanted to throw my weight behind this. These juices are premium and world class. VK stocks them at the moment. I love that more and more South African juices are becoming available that compares and in many cases kick the imported stuffs butts!



Peek a boo, I see you 
Great to hear you're still kicking 

These really are great juices - and such a fantastic variety of flavours too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (17/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Peek a boo, I see you
> Great to hear you're still kicking
> 
> These really are great juices - and such a fantastic variety of flavours too


Yeah alive and well and enjoying your antics from a busy distance . Really want everyone to try this though. Erich is a bud, but I also like it when our community produces excellence! World Wonders was born from friendships and support in the forum. I love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Dassie said:


> Yeah alive and well and enjoying your antics from a busy distance . Really want everyone to try this though. Erich is a bud, but I also like it when our community produces excellence! World Wonders was born from friendships and support in the forum. I love it



Good to hear you are keeping a watchful eye 

I totally agree - local is the best, and it keeps getting better each day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

I really believe in this brand. The Colossus is one of my staple vapes. Not all juices are equally good IMHO but I look forward what the future hold


----------



## Designerama (15/9/15)

Please can we get more of these juices! asap  They're out of stock. 
How soon can we have them @ESH ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/15)

Designerama said:


> Please can we get more of these juices! asap  They're out of stock.
> How soon can we have them @ESH ?



They will be in later this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (15/9/15)

We've been asking for months already...


----------



## Designerama (15/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They will be in later this week


Really.. great stuff...can't wait. Please will you let us know


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/15)

Will do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/15)

WW has been restocked


----------



## Designerama (22/9/15)

Awesome.. would that be in Northcliff as well?


Sent from my iPhone 6s


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/15)

lol patience  He only just delivered to head office  I'm sure Luke will put in his order soon


----------



## Designerama (22/9/15)

haha.. okay


Sent from my iPhone 6s


----------



## rocketson (21/6/16)

Just got my hands on them at half price that's a good 100rands for the best of the rest...thks vape king fourways!! I'm surely enjoying mine before its late


----------

